# Stampante usb  Canon MX700

## luca120

Ciao a tutti dopo un po di sclero sono riuscito a far vedere la suddetta stampante al mio amato gentoo  :Smile:  il punto adesso è uno al momento della compilazione di  

```
app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2
```

mi restituisce questo errore 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2 from unknown repo

 * popt-1.13.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking popt-1.13.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/work

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch

 *   ( popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch )

 * ERROR: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2 failed:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3206:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch'

 *   environment, line 1704:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/work/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2:

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch

 *   ( popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch )

 * ERROR: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2 failed:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3206:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch'

 *   environment, line 1704:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1-r2/work/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-0.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

come posso risolverlo?

 io in oltre ho scaricato il file ppd della relativa stampante (canon MX700 multifunzione) l'installazione va a buon fine ma al momento della stampa di prova esce questo errore!! 

```
   

Canon_MX700_series_USB_1 "Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory."
```

il suddetto file è contenuto nel programma che devo compilare ma, comedetto prima mi restituisce quell'erore !!! come posso risolvere questo problema?

----------

## Zizo

Quell'ebuild non è in portage e quindi non è supportato. Ad ogni modo il tuo errore è semplice e viene indicato con chiarezza:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> 
>  *
> 
>  *   /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch
> ...

 

Crea la cartella "/usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files" nella quale andrai ad inserire il file "popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch" scaricato dal bug dove hai preso l'ebuild.

Poi aggiorna il "Manifest" e reinstalla.

----------

## luca120

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Quell'ebuild non è in portage e quindi non è supportato. Ad ogni modo il tuo errore è semplice e viene indicato con chiarezza:
> 
>  *Quote:*    * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> 
>  *
> ...

 

ok ci sono riuscito via usb adesso, leggendo in internet ho visto ke la mia stapante può essere usata anche via internet ma la mia domanda è come faccio a conosce a priori l'ip della mia stampante? dico ip perche se no come faccio a comunicargli cosa stampare?

----------

## Onip

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leggendo in internet ho visto ke la mia stapante può essere usata anche via internet ma la mia domanda è come faccio a conosce a priori l'ip della mia stampante?

 

se per "via internet" intendi la rete locale, allora l'indirizzo ip dipende da come è configurata la tua lan (dhcp o ip fisso) e solo tu lo puoi sapere. Nella mia rete locale, con dhcp, il router fa anche da risolutore dei nomi, quindi usando, chessò, hal9000 riesco a raggiungere il pc fisso qualunque indirizzo gli sia stato assegnato dal dhcp del router. Oppure puoi sempre fare in modo di assegnare un certo ip al mac della stampante, in modo da saperlo a priori.

Se, invece, intendi proprio attraverso il www allora o hai una connessione con ip fisso (e dubito) oppure tocca appoggiarti ad un servizio di dns dinamico tipo dyndns e poi agire di conseguenza su nat e firewall.

----------

## djinnZ

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> ke

 solita prece per il povero idioma italico ucciso a suon di k ed x.

Se per "internet" intendi stampa intranet dal pannello della stampante imposti un ip della tua rete locale o configuri il dhcp per impostarlo in base al mac della scheda di rete (è riportato stampando il foglio di configurazione della stampante se non riesci ad accedere alla configurazione senza programmino apposito ed è la soluzione più pratica). Dovrebbe supportare ipp.

Per l'accesso diretto da internet te lo sconsiglio vivamente (il minimo danno sarebbe trovarsi stampe pubblicitarie ed inutili o te la ritrovi in brick grazie a qualche worm dei router e la puoi buttare), se hai un server linux configuri cups per accettare stampe da internet via ip statico o dyndns e lui le re-invia sulla stampante (ma a questo punto tanto vale usare un indirizzo e-mail per stampare, più semplice e controllabile).

----------

## luca120

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *luca120 wrote:*   ke solita prece per il povero idioma italico ucciso a suon di k ed x.
> 
> Se per "internet" intendi stampa intranet dal pannello della stampante imposti un ip della tua rete locale o configuri il dhcp per impostarlo in base al mac della scheda di rete (è riportato stampando il foglio di configurazione della stampante se non riesci ad accedere alla configurazione senza programmino apposito ed è la soluzione più pratica). Dovrebbe supportare ipp.
> 
> Per l'accesso diretto da internet te lo sconsiglio vivamente (il minimo danno sarebbe trovarsi stampe pubblicitarie ed inutili o te la ritrovi in brick grazie a qualche worm dei router e la puoi buttare), se hai un server linux configuri cups per accettare stampe da internet via ip statico o dyndns e lui le re-invia sulla stampante (ma a questo punto tanto vale usare un indirizzo e-mail per stampare, più semplice e controllabile).

 

no io dico in locate via wireless!!! attraverso l'ip ma avendo fastweb non so come vedere l'ildirizzo della stampante per questo ho chiesto a voi!  :Smile:  scusa djinnZ il il "ke" per abitutide la prossima volta sto piu attento

----------

## djinnZ

Ah, adesso diventa un tantino più chiara la faccenda (la sfera di cristallo non funziona sempre tanto bene).

Con fastweb non so come regolarmi, mai avuto contatto (ma l'accesso dall'esterno è difficoltoso quindi spero che ci sia qualche utente fastweb in grado di spiegartelo se mai dovesse servirti).

In linea di principio quando connetti la stampante al router dovrebbe assegnarle automaticamente un ip via dhcp come se fosse un secondo pc.

Collegala, attendi qualche secondo  e fai un nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/16 (se l'ip del tuo pc è 192.168.?.?) dovrebbe vederla (oppure vedi sull'inerfaccai web del tuo router quali sono gli ip assegnati).

Cerca sul forum ed anche fuori le discussioni su fastweb e più PC o fastweb e dhcp proprio o fastweb ed ip locali statici, dovrebbero darti qualche spunto.

In genere dovrebbe essere preimpostata sulla porta di ipp (631) lpd (515) e smb (445). Inutile dire che la lpd ti serve solo se hai vecchiume e che la smb è utile solo per una certa specie di OS, se hai un sistema decentemente aggiornato linux/BSD/MAC lo standard è ipp (purtroppo perchè cups è un incubo da personalizzare).

----------

## luca120

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ah, adesso diventa un tantino più chiara la faccenda (la sfera di cristallo non funziona sempre tanto bene).
> 
> Con fastweb non so come regolarmi, mai avuto contatto (ma l'accesso dall'esterno è difficoltoso quindi spero che ci sia qualche utente fastweb in grado di spiegartelo se mai dovesse servirti).
> 
> In linea di principio quando connetti la stampante al router dovrebbe assegnarle automaticamente un ip via dhcp come se fosse un secondo pc.
> ...

 

uhm, ho guardato i miei pc è ho notato che fastweb assegna un "range" 5 ip esempio: 111.111.111.001 111.111.111.002 etc... quindi la stampante si trova dentro questo range!!! adesso vedo come si fa con cups speriamo di trovare una guida

----------

